# Snowboard Art



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

hopefully one of these is of use to you

Adesivi per personalizzare snowboard - TattooBoards
sticviews > snowboard skins | custom snowboard decals | snowboard stickers
FaceLift Concepts :: Home :: Snowboard, skateboard, wakeboard, kiteboard, ski, custom graphics, wraps, skins, blanks, team facelift, facelift concepts ::
Welcome to YourBoardWrap.com!
champstamps.com - Snowboard Skins


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> hopefully one of these is of use to you
> 
> Adesivi per personalizzare snowboard - TattooBoards
> sticviews > snowboard skins | custom snowboard decals | snowboard stickers
> ...


Thanks! Do you happen to have any personal experience (or know of anyone who does) with any of these? It's not a huge investment, but considering this would be my first time doing this I'd like to make sure I get a good company.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

no sorry, i just used the google machine. I'm sure someone else will chime in... definitely keep us posted


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, did some internet searching for reviews and found this specifically about Tattooboards...
Review of TattooBoards custom topdeck prints. | GONEboarding
Doesn't seem to bode too well... 

I don't know, I've been looking into this for a while but it definitely seems that once the board is made you're pretty much stuck with whatever's on top. I've been thinking about snatching a park board and I might just talk to a company (there's a small one in NJ I've been conversing with) and see if they'd be willing to do a one off for me at a reasonable price...


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Check this thread out. Lots of custom decks with custom topsheets are posted on this site. Steve Fleck seems to be one of preferred guys for this. (No wonder, look at his graphics!) He actually posted on this thread, so you could PM him if interested. Sean Martin at Donek Snowboards does them as well. He can be reached through Donek's website.

Custom Boards - Bomber Carving Community

When I'm ready to order my next board, I plan to get in touch with one of these guys. I've had a pencil sketch pretty well nailed down with what I want for a while now.


----------

